# Backyard Nightwalk Pics



## flamesbane (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Edd Eskimo (Jun 12, 2010)

You took some really nice pics.! I especially like the Cicada molting into a adult


----------



## Crysta (Jun 12, 2010)

yep i must agree with ed!! awesome stuff you have there!


----------



## super-pede (Jun 12, 2010)

what species is in the 8th pic from the top?great pitures.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice- I can't even get that sort of clarity in the daytime, let alone at night.  Were you using a spot or flash?


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 12, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> Nice- I can't even get that sort of clarity in the daytime, let alone at night.  Were you using a spot or flash?


Thanks! Flash only. These were taken with a Nikon D60, kit lens, and the pop-flash. I wish had the money for some better glass and a flash...but I keep buying tarantulas! 


super-pede said:


> what species is in the 8th pic from the top?great pitures.


Thanks, I have not ID'd it yet.



CentipedeFreak said:


> yep i must agree with ed!! awesome stuff you have there!


Thanks!


Edd Eskimo said:


> You took some really nice pics.! I especially like the Cicada molting into a adult


Thanks! That was a lucky find, and really cool to watch.


----------



## eelnoob (Jun 12, 2010)

Amazing pictures:clap:

Love the cicada and first frog pictures.


----------



## tarcan (Jun 13, 2010)

nice shots, the cicada is pretty cool!


----------



## photobuggirl (Jun 13, 2010)

What a cool backyard!


----------



## Chilobrachys (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm going to Gatlinberg next week, I can't wait now.  Nice pics


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 14, 2010)

eelnoob said:


> Amazing pictures:clap:
> 
> Love the cicada and first frog pictures.


Thanks!



tarcan said:


> nice shots, the cicada is pretty cool!


That was only the 3rd or 4th time I have seen one molting, thankfully I had my camera this time.



photobuggirl said:


> What a cool backyard!


Thanks, being back in the sticks helps!



Chilobrachys said:


> I'm going to Gatlinberg next week, I can't wait now.  Nice pics


Thanks! I live about 4 hours away for Gatlinburg, but I've been up there a several times. If you are wanting to see wildlife Cades Cove is really nice (even if it is out of Gburg proper and a bit touristy). Hope you have fun in Tennessee!


----------



## T_ROY (Jun 14, 2010)

*Sick Shots*

Let me say i have been inspired!


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 30, 2010)

I always love when I find mommy's with egg sacs under them or with their baby's on their back


----------

